# Legs



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well it's time to put up some recipes.This is one of my favorites.Most people throw away the legs and drumsticks.On waterfowl I think they are the best part.Anyway here is a good one,so don't throw them away.

Ingredients: 4 legs
4 strips bacon
1 can mushrooms
1 small onion
1 cup rice
1 cup chicken broth
cornstarch
1 tbls butter
Wrap legs with bacon,place in baking pan,cover with tin foil,bake at 425 for 1 hour.Take meat off bones.Saute butter,onion,and mushrooms.Add crumbled bacon and meat from legs.Add broth.Thicken with cornstarch.Serve over rice.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Here's another one for legs and thighs. Most of our friends throw away the snow goose legs and thighs. I use the Hi-Mountain Hickory Jerky Mix. Coat and let legs/thighs soak for 20 hours or so. Smoke with hickory chips about 1 hour, and finish on hot Grill. Great with your favorite beverage.


----------

